# maltese puppy hair



## lovingmaltese (Jun 2, 2009)

I bought a female maltese from a breeder three weeks ago. She's not AKC registered or anything but still a cutie pie. When I compare her to my other Maltese, her fur looks very tan and wavy, which I know some puppies have wavy fur and will grow out of it. I was wondering if her fur color will change as well (become whiter). I saw the parents and they both look like Maltese, just look more like 8-9 lbs. The odd thing is, my friend bought a puppy from the same litter and her dog has totally different fur. His fur is very white and doesn't curl, it looks more like a Pomeranian fur to me. But the other puppies have fur that look more like my puppy's.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (lovingmaltese @ Jun 2 2009, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784686


> I bought a female maltese from a breeder three weeks ago. She's not AKC registered or anything but still a cutie pie. When I compare her to my other Maltese, her fur looks very tan and wavy, which I know some puppies have wavy fur and will grow out of it. I was wondering if her fur color will change as well (become whiter). I saw the parents and they both look like Maltese, just look more like 8-9 lbs. The odd thing is, my friend bought a puppy from the same litter and her dog has totally different fur. His fur is very white and doesn't curl, it looks more like a Pomeranian fur to me. But the other puppies have fur that look more like my puppy's.[/B]


Does your puppy have any papers at all? Any proof she's purebred?

If the parents are so large, her breeder obviously wasn't carefully breeding to the Maltese standard. As a result, it's pretty hard to tell what she'll look like as an adult. Those gorgeous straight white coats are the result of very careful breeding. Wavy coats usually don't straighten. The tan patches are called "lemon" and may or may not fade over time.

What's her name? We'd love to see a picture.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It would be very difficult to say since there is no study of the pedigree or proof of being purebred.
Wavy coats are not typical of maltese puppies, so I think you'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jun 2 2009, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784693


> It would be very difficult to say since there is no study of the pedigree or proof of being purebred.
> Wavy coats are not typical of maltese puppies, so I think you'll just have to wait and see what happens.[/B]


I agree with Brit, most Maltese puppies have thicker coats, but still straight. Since your baby has no papers, you can't be sure of her background and she may not be all Maltese.

On another note, I still bet she is cute and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## lovingmaltese (Jun 2, 2009)

This is my older one




































This is the brother that I was talking about


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (lovingmaltese @ Jun 2 2009, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784707


> This is my older one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she's very cute :wub: Honestly, she kindof looks like she might have some poodle in her...her muzzle and ear set and coat texture make me think of a poodle. I could be wrong though


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

hi! Welcome to Sm!

How old is your little pup? She looks like a real sweetheart! 

One thing i've learned - no two coats are the same in a litter. Similar, yes but not identical. It's possible that your baby might have Bichon somewhere in the pedigree (depending on where the breeders obtained their breeding dogs) If they purchased them from a pet store, then the chances of being mixed with Bichon is fairly high. 

I have a little 9 week old puppy and he's got a different kind of coat than i'm used to. He also looks like a little Pom because he's so square and compact









Good luck with your baby!! She's just precious.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

^^ I agree, I think she has poodle in her also, she actually looks a lot more like a maltipoo than a Maltese. But she is very very cute!!! :wub:


----------



## lovingmaltese (Jun 2, 2009)

That's what we all think too. I agree she has very short muzzle hair and a long pointy nose. But both the parents have very straight fur, and so does the brother. The brother looks more like a Maltese. That's what confuses me. Maybe she was from another litter and placed in the same one? Or she's just the oddball. hahah


----------



## GrandTheftAlice (Jun 1, 2009)

That looks like a Maltipoo to me! Totally adorable though! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I dont have anything to add other then she's really really cute!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A little genetics lesson. When you outcross (breed 2 unrelated dogs), you generally get variety in the litter. You may have some that look like mom, some that look like dad, some that look like a mix, or some that look like neither. 

For example, one of the reasons I looked at Roo's litter was that it was an outcross of 2 good sized dogs (I wanted an oversize dog). I had a better change of getting a big one out of that combination. Now I've seen his sister, who is very much in standard and looks like her mom. Roo is spitting image of dad, only bigger. You generally get more variety the lower the inbreeding coefficient is. In crossing 2 breeds (Maltese and Poodle), you will see that same wide variety in looks.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree she looks like a Poodle mix. She is really cute!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

The picture of her lying down with her lion makes my heart melt! Whatever she is, she is wonderful. :wub:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

She so cute :wub: :Welcome 1:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

She is sooo adorable but yes, probably a mix of some sort. You went to the breeder's house right? What breeder did you get her from? Did she have many dogs?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (lovingmaltese @ Jun 2 2009, 03:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784713


> That's what we all think too. I agree she has very short muzzle hair and a long pointy nose. But both the parents have very straight fur, and so does the brother. The brother looks more like a Maltese. That's what confuses me. Maybe she was from another litter and placed in the same one? Or she's just the oddball. hahah[/B]


When you out cross. (The parents are not related at all). Such as a poodle and a maltese, you will get different types of dogs with different types of coat. The parents might look like a Maltese, but does it look like a well bred Maltese. There really is a big difference. We all had to learn and I was not an exception. 

Tina


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I guess the others have answered your question so I will just add.........Your baby is a real cutie, congrats!


----------



## lovingmaltese (Jun 2, 2009)

i have two babies.. i bought both of them from breeders and i went to both of their houses. my first baby (bebe) turned out to be a 7 lb handsome cutie. my recently purchased pup (kaylee) does turn out to look like a mix as she continues to grow. the breeder only had a pair of dogs and it seem like they live in the backyard. they were very friendly yet very dirty. so i guess they don't really love their dogs as much as we value our babies. they said they have been breeding for more than 9 years. Here are some pictures of them both









This is my first one BEBE









Here is a more recent picture of Kaylee









Here's a picture of the litter with the mom in the back

I guess I should have done more research before purchasing a puppy. I went with my friend and I just couldn't resist her face and personality. Thanks for all the replies by the way. it was helpful!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Kaylee is a cutie and I love her name! :wub: How old is she and how much does she weigh? Bebe is also cute! :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Enjoy your baby, she is yours now. And she has a wonderful home with you.

Tina


----------



## lovingmaltese (Jun 2, 2009)

she is a little more than 12 weeks old, weighing 4 lbs already. But it seems she is growing very fast... i'm guessing she will be more than 8 lbs when full grown. she has a very cute personality, she makes us laugh


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

i know very little about breeding and being able to tell if a dog is mixed or not.. but i have to say that your dogs hair looks like my bianca's did when she was a baby. Bianca has lemoning on her ears and a tiny spot near her tail. She is a year now and it hasnt grown out.. so Ive just accepted that is her uniqueness coming out  but the brother that you showed a pic of looks like Bianca's hair did after being brushed out by the groomer (i could never get it that straight) .. so maybe when you guys picked up the dogs, the breeder had tried to brush out some of the dogs and then stopped? 

bianca was about 3 1/2 months here.. so this is close to the age of your pup.. see the hair.. (ignore my messy desk)









here is another at the same age
(ahh i miss her at this size.. she was so mischievous and also a little shy.. NOT ANYMORE!)









here is a picture of her all brushed out from the groomer before getting cut. (she was about 5 1/2 months here though) this reminds me of her brother's hair










janie


----------



## christyg1022 (Jul 16, 2008)

She does look like she has some poodle in her but no matter she is gorgeous. I have a poodle and a maltese. Her features look alot like my poodle but such a pretty color. What cute dogs you have.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (christyg1022 @ Jun 3 2009, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785226


> She does look like she has some poodle in her but no matter she is gorgeous. I have a poodle and a maltese. Her features look alot like my poodle but such a pretty color. What cute dogs you have.[/B]


Jmho,but I think she looks like a Maltese/Pom. My Kaia is a malti pom and looks like her.Reagaurdless she is a cutie


----------

